# G2 R.I.P. ammo



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Make up your own mind about it as a defensive round.

Sorry, had wrong link posted. 
Here's correct link for the G2 RIP:


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I find it useless as a defensive round. Excess penetration doesn't increase stopping power; it decreases it by wasting energy outside the target. As the tester said, a good JHP round is way better. Such ammo is designed to impress the ignorant.

It may make a decent hunting round where you might want extra penetration; that's the idea behind the Barnes solid copper bullet.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry, wrong link. Here's the G2 RIP link.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Yep another designer round that looks cool but doesn't make the grade.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

And a round that I suspect prosecutors will define as "Extra Deadly"


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

BackyardCowboy said:


> And a round that I suspect prosecutors will define as "Extra Deadly"


They certainly won't miss such a golden opportunity to jump on it - especially with the "RIP" name & the bullet's appearance. Jurors are not all gun savvy. Wiser to use ammo that's already in use by police - JHP's.


----------

